

EBay Acquires PhiSix To Integrate 3-D Virtual Try On Technology - zengr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/ebay-acquires-phisix-to-integrate-3-d-virtual-try-on-technology-across-the-marketplace-and-more/

======
giestrich
Congrats Team!

